#ubuntu-ps 2011-10-11
<dblawson> \part
#ubuntu-ps 2011-10-13
<amera> صباح الخير
<amera> الدعم الفني ؟ هل من احد موجود ؟ 
<ameera> hello 
<ameera> مرحبا
<ameera> هل من احد موجود للمساعدة
<helghareeb> Salam Alaykom ubuntu-ps
<helghareeb> How r U all?
<helghareeb> is Hatem here?
